# What is your mind like?



## nadineinc (Oct 16, 2010)

melancholic 99% of the time


----------



## fievre (Mar 10, 2010)

A mix of this:









and this:









I make extremely obscure and convoluted connections that often baffle people around me and yet to me everything is in its place and can be recalled almost systematically. Another comparison might be the files of Mrs. Basil E. Frankweiler.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't think you really want to see the inside of an INTP's mind.... but for those who are brave, here is the closest representation I can find.


----------



## IheartFootball10 (Sep 25, 2010)

like a kid who had waaayyy too much candy and sugar and is bouncing off the walls. ill literally be thinking of 10 diff things at one time, start 8 diff projects and be lucky to even finish 1. awesome.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

I see connections from different ''landscapes'' of experiences.










And this hidden underneath huge chunks of idealism.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to think I had lost my mind, but I came to the conclusion I might have never found it.
I tend to juggle about 3 to 6 things at once to meditate on.
I used to think I was crazy, but now I know I am.
Losing your mind is the only way you learn to keep what you have left, when you come to your senses.
Do you have any other questions? 
If not , I do.


----------



## the crow (Feb 9, 2011)

When I was younger, my mind was like a vast warehouse filled with compartments. Very ordered. Very neat. It hummed. 
Now it is the cosmos and everything it contains. Chaos. But designed chaos. Silent as space.


----------



## emberwing (Jan 19, 2011)

My mind is situated on an island, called my imagination. It's all to myself and very private. Few are allowed to visit my island, although I resent the ocean that separates it from everyone else.
There's every kind of book I could ever want to read in the library section. It's where I do my thinking. It's where I unravel the mysteries of the universe and me, one thread at a time. I brainstorm in that library.
Then there are the doors. So many doors, each leading to a different dream world. These are where my stories are kept. One door may lead to the space pirate world, another leads to the asylum world. My characters, sometimes my only company live here. I can visit them whenever I choose, but alternatively some like to barge into the library and disrupt me. I don't usually mind though. Sometimes I wonder how such a mean and harmful character could have spawned from such an observational and crystalline leader like me. 
Then there's the stuff all around me, at all times, suffused in the air. The emotions. Not MY emotions. EVERYONE'S emotions. All the time, everywhere I go. I walk down the hall, face blank so no one can read me while I read everyone else like an open book. I'm too afraid to be known, but desperately needing to be so.
I have a room specifically for my anger. It's locked most of the time, because I don't like the anger. It makes me feel all hot and not myself. Anger is apart of me, I understand that, but no one else needs to see it. Its a fairly plain room, if you don't mind the claw marks no the walls and the echoes of frustrated screams. I stare at them as they taunt while inside my eyes glow red and I want nothing more than to shut them up with a punch.
Sometimes I DO do that. And every time it scares me.
There's also the love room. It's also called the spirit room or the aura room. It's where I go when I need to be loved. Because my grandmothers there and my dead dog is there and my guides are there and now Laura is there. God bless you Laura, you crazy girl. It's a vast white room, with bright violet streaks reflecting my being, my aura. It's hard to say how big it is because it's always changing and flowing. It's where I feel empowered and where I can feel the wind blowing my hair every which way. Freedom.
My mind is lonely. My mind is unique. My mind is understanding.
And I love it.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

It's a mess, that's all. Messy open space for a visual.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

Random photographs, some very intact, some pretty destroyed, spread out in a room, sometimes stacked. Some papers with words on them filed haphazardly scattered around, too. The room would be pretty brightly lit and there would be large windows letting in more light.


----------



## MemB (May 22, 2010)

A swamp - don't wade in too deep or you won't come out.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

You know when you see something you aren't supposed see...and it affects _Everything_?

Thats about what it is.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

If I had to relate my mind to a genre of book it would be a suspense thriller. The narrator knows what's going to happen in the end and the protagonist haphazardly stumbles through chaos. I'm the protagonist and my intuition is the narrator.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Being inside my mind is like sitting on a train, doing a thousand yard stare out the window.


----------



## EctoplasmicGoo (Dec 9, 2010)

Cold, warm, empty, alone, caring, lost, driftwood.


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

Obsessive.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

My mind is like an extremely disorganized version of youtube that has videos randomly popping up for no reason at all.

Kind of like AMV hell only it isn't limited to Anime.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

My only brain cell is amazing.....


----------



## waterviolet (Apr 28, 2010)

Have you ever looked at a swirl of oil shimmering on top of used dishwater? I'd say my mind is something similar to that.


----------



## Sungiant (Mar 31, 2011)




----------

